# Name that car!



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

For car knowers, such as CCand others.

1) 







Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Its a Skoda, I can tell that by the badge. I dont know what model though...nevr been in to classic Skodas myself  Something is telling me Skoda 1100, but I have no idea why.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

I knew you would react first. 

Yep it's a Škoda, and you were close, skoda 100. Also exist an older version of Škoda 1000 which looks like this:






---

2)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Some sort of totally maxxed out Skoda Rapide


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah, you're very good in car knowledge! 8) 





*Škoda 130 Rapid*

3)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

and here we go on...  

4)





HINT: _Yes! this car was designed and built in a Communist country before the Iron Curtain fall!_


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 18, 2005)

I know! It's a red sports car!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

You won't believe it when I tell you...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

3) Is a Tatra T-700 (I think)

I have no idea about 4).


----------



## Clave (Jun 18, 2005)

I guess that it is also a Skoda....


----------



## trackend (Jun 19, 2005)

This is the car that the Skoda was based on the Renault Dauphine I had a Skoda 120 biggest lump of crap I ever owned it had a porous cylinder block and the oil would slowly weep through the casing then the engine would cook. Ended up having to put in a new engine in. The car was 2 years old.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah, the 3) is Tatra T700, 
the 4) is Tatra MTX - ¨designed and built in mid 80's in Communist Czechoslovakia!!!


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 19, 2005)

It's not so surprising when you think about it - Moravia has a tradition of car making almost as long as cars have existed.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

trackend said:


> This is the car that the Skoda was based on the Renault Dauphine I had a Skoda 120 biggest lump of crap I ever owned it had a porous cylinder block and the oil would slowly weep through the casing then the engine would cook. Ended up having to put in a new engine in. The car was 2 years old.



Haha, we teenage poor students have all Škodas... 










5)




Even worst then Škoda... (so it isn't a Škoda, surprisingly )


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 19, 2005)

My friend from Hungary was telling me about Zaporozhets cars and how Škodas are like Maseratis in comparison!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)

Zápořec is a shit though. And all these from-czech-to-east cars are shits! Except the Volga car, they eat a lot but are technically on some level.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 19, 2005)

That's what he said - if you were running a Volga, you were doing well for yourself or - "have proper understanding of the socialist dilective"


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (Jun 19, 2005)

Or in other words... "Which Party official are you sucking up to?"


----------



## Pisis (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

5) is the humble Trabant  Ah, Eastern bloc cars....how id love to banger race one. Not a Trabant though, the bodywork is a Papier Maché composite


----------

